# head_64.o: warning

## KarelWintersky

```
  LD      vmlinux

  SORTEX  vmlinux

  SYSMAP  System.map

  VOFFSET arch/x86/boot/compressed/../voffset.h

  CC      arch/x86/boot/compressed/misc.o

  OBJCOPY arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin

  GZIP    arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux.bin.gz

  MKPIGGY arch/x86/boot/compressed/piggy.S

  AS      arch/x86/boot/compressed/piggy.o

  DATAREL arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux

  LD      arch/x86/boot/compressed/vmlinux

ld: arch/x86/boot/compressed/head_64.o: warning: relocation in readonly section `.head.text'

ld: warning: creating a DT_TEXTREL in a shared object.

```

It doesn't causes any symptoms, but I wonder whether it can be ignored.

What is it?

----------

## mondjef

I get this as well on my machine when I attempt to compile 4.9.34 kernel.

----------

## Ant P.

Those complaints (relocations, and also section mismatch ones) show up fairly often at the end of a kernel compile, it's just noise though.

----------

## CaptainBlood

bugzilla@kernel.org

Untested tough.

Thks 4 ur attention, interest & support.

----------

## Ionen

 *CaptainBlood wrote:*   

> bugzilla@kernel.org
> 
> Untested tough.

 It's harmless, just ignore it rather than try things that may silence the warning but could actually do harm being barely tested.

----------

